# Problem mit einem Schlauch >.< Knickt



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem einzigen Schlauch.. und zwar knickt der

aber einen einzelnen Knickschutz zu kaufen.. da würden die Versandkosten es dreifache kosten wie der Schutz selber.. hat da jemand eine idee wie man das anders lösen kann?

danke für die Hilfe

paar bilder damit ihr das rundherum seht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

was is wenn du den schlauch einfach kürzer machst ? dürfte dan doch nicht mehr knicken ? 

Oder du nimmst z.B. einen Kuli oda sowas ähnliches und verwendest es als "Abstandshalter" damit der Schlauch nimma knickt ?


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

ihn kürzer machen bringt leider nix da knickt er noch leichter

wie meinst du das mitm kuli?


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

naja den kuli nehmen und rein damits nimma knickt Oo öhm wenn ich zuhause bin mal ich dir n bild


----------



## nemetona (20. Januar 2009)

Was für ein Schlauch ist es denn, Größe und Fabrikat?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## dorow (20. Januar 2009)

Mein Tipp,
wenn du noch Schlauch Reste hast nimm ein 5 cm langes Stück und trenn es der Länge nach auf. Dann klapst du es über den Schlauch und erreichst so mit die doppelte Wandstärke. Versuch macht Gluck.


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2009)

biege dir nen draht und gib ihn an der Innenseite des Radius und bevestige ihn mittels Klebeband einmal an den Enden und einmal in der Mitte, der Radius des Drahtes muss so groß gewählt sein, dass der Schlauch dadurch nicht geknickt ist (selbstgemachter Knickschutz)


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

ja die Kuli-Idee is nich so optimal muss ich bei genaueren überlegen eingestehen 

öhm was noch hinhauen könnte:
2 * 90° Anschlusstülen verbauen oder einfach den Kreislauf ändern...

d.h. den knickenden Schlauch auf die andere Seite des CPU Kühlers oder eben alles so verbaun das du größere Biegeradien hast...


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

he cool das san geniale Vorschläge

werd das mal der postingreihenfolge nach machen

ist ein normaler (nichtmarken) 10/8er PVC schlauch von EK

thx

edit: das mit dem schlauch aufschneiten und rüberstülpfen geht leider nicht weil er zu flexibel ist und nicht hält

die anderen lösungen sind mir leider optisch zu unschön.. ziel war ein aufgeräumt aussehender kreislauf
werd mal mit kürzerem schlauch probieren


----------



## nemetona (20. Januar 2009)

Und wenn du den Drübergestülpten Schlauch mit einigen Kabelbindern arretierst?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Und wenn du den Drübergestülpten Schlauch mit einigen Kabelbindern arretierst?
> Gruß, Nemetona




das wird ihm gleich wie mein "selbstgemachter" Knickschutz nicht optisch ansprechend genug sein 

mfg Klemens

ps: anstelle von 90° Anschlüssen könntest du auch 45° Anschlüsse verwenden


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

mh.. oder meint ihr es wäre besser gleich auf 16/10 schlauch zu setzen?

problem is.. woher krieg ich günstigen (aber guten) schlauch und anschlüsse dafür? die shops A-C-Shop und aquatuning haben mir zu hohe versandkosten >.<

bzw passen die fittinge überhaupt auf meine Kühler? bei den Mosfets mach ich ma da keine sorgen aber beim Nexxxos und beim S-Max bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## nemetona (20. Januar 2009)

Mach das mit dem Drüberstülpen und den Kabelbindern als Provisorum, um einen funktionierenden Rechner zu haben.
Ich habe noch Danger Den 16/10 Schlauch, und werde mich in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden ob ich den Weißen behalte oder auf transparenten Umrüste, definitiv bleibt eine Sorte übrig.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

darf ich das als angebot interpretieren?

momentan isses eh wurscht weil ich erstmal ne neue pumpe brauche (alphacool verschickt erst.. bzw hab ich noch nix von denen gehört)

wegen dem schlauch .. is der in einem stück?


----------



## HeNrY (20. Januar 2009)

Bei sowas eignet sich Tygon sehr gut - hatte ich auch immer verbaut und seeehr enge Biegeradien sind damit wunderbar zu realisieren.


----------



## nemetona (20. Januar 2009)

Erst mal so zur Info, da ich noch nicht genau weiß welchen ich behalte.
Der Transparente sind ca. 4,7m am Stück, und der Weiße sind ca. 2x2m  Stücken und dazu einige Stücken zwischen 20-50cm, Gesamtlänge ca. 5,5m.
Also brauchbar, nicht kleingeschnibbelt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

mh.. egal für welchen schlauch du dich entscheidest ich nehm den andere 

was destn für den schlauch verlangen?


----------



## dorow (20. Januar 2009)

Um den Schlauch beim Drüberstülpen zu befestigen kannst du auch dursichtigen Klebestreifen benutzen. Dann ist es auch nicht so auffällig


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

thx aber ich denke ich werd jetzt auf jedenfall besseren schlauch nehmen.. der 10/8 is ma eh bissi zu minimalistisch 

ja ich weiss bin zu .. haglich .. (ich weiss das deutsche wort dafür nicht >.<)


----------



## nemetona (20. Januar 2009)

Dazu hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, ich melde mich da die Tage mal bei dir per PN.
Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. Du benötigst dann aber auch pasende Anschlüsse!!!!


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

ich weiss die besorg ich mir dann selbst

aber dankeschön für das angebot!

warte gespannt auf die PN
ich nehme mal an du meinst dass das 16/10er shclauch ist


----------



## nemetona (20. Januar 2009)

Es ist dieser und dieser.
Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. den weißen kannst du dir auch in meinen Tagebuch ( siehe Signatur ) ansehen.


----------



## Duke (20. Januar 2009)

Warum nicht einfach den CPU-Kühler drehen? Dann ist mehr Abstand zwischen den beiden Anschlüssen und es müsste knickfrei gehen.
Könnte man zwischen den beiden Spannungswandlern auch noch machen. Wobei man da natürlich nix drehen sondern nur anders anschließen muss.


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

ich wollte eine möglichst kreuzungsfreie schlauchführung haben deswegen habe ich das so gemacht

nachteil am dicken schlauch wäre nur dass ich ihn dann von und zur pumpe nicht so führen kann wie den 10/8er.. jedenfalls nicht ganz ident

bin ein schwieriger fall oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> d.h. den knickenden Schlauch auf die andere Seite des CPU Kühlers



Alternativ würde ich einfach zuerst in den oberen Spannungswandlerkühler gehen - ist dann zwar schräg, aber kreuzen tut sich noch nichts und der Abstand sollte ausreichend groß sein, wenn ich nach dem Abstand NB-CPU urteile.




FadeOfReality schrieb:


> mh.. oder meint ihr es wäre besser gleich auf 16/10 schlauch zu setzen?



Schadet es mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen?
Nur den Spatzen 

Wenn du aus optischen Gründen eh Würste haben willst, wäre das ein guter Anlass.

Billiger wäre aber 7/10er oder 7,5/10er, der passt nämlich auf deine Anschlüsse und imho müsste er das schaffen. (Erstaunlich, was das bißchen Wandstärke für einen Unterschied macht. Wenn du mir die Abstände nennst, kann ichs auch mal testen) Für 8/11 brauchts zumindest nur neue Überwurfmuttern oder man bohrt sich die alten selber auf. (und den Schlauch kriegt man z.T. im Baumarkt.


----------



## FadeOfReality (21. Januar 2009)

mh werde ich mal zu hause ausmessen thx für die hilfe


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

ich hätte noch einen Tipp für dich,  falls das andere alles nicht so gehen sollte
drehe doch einfach deinen CPU Kühler(90 Grad) und setze den Schlauch einfach wieder in den selben Anschluß dadurch ist der Winkel länger. so strömt das Wasser quasi von oben nach unten..
2. Vorschlag du könntest auch einfach 2 90° winkel nehmen und damit den Schlauch verbinden dadurch verkürzt sich die Schlauchstrecke extrem. Nachteil du kannst den CPU-Kühler leider nicht so schnell abnehmen wie vorher..


----------



## FadeOfReality (21. Januar 2009)

mhhhhh... mal schauen vlt. find ich ja sogar eine X verschlauchung die ansprechend aussieht da kann ich sicher diesen vorschlag umsetzen

thx


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

bei meinen Vorschlag drehst du quasi den "Problemanschluß nach oben..der Rest bleibt ja wie gehabt kreuzen dürfte sich dabei nix..

so meine ich dat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (21. Januar 2009)

ah sehr interessant!

muss ich halt einen gewinketen vom radiator dafür benutzen
probier ich gleich aus bin ja endlich daheim >.<
dumme bahn


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

du den Winkel brauchst du nicht. wollte dir damit zeigen wie du den Kühler drehen sollst damit der Knick weg gehen könnte


----------



## FadeOfReality (21. Januar 2009)

achso >.< sry bin heute net ganz auf höhe


----------

